# Hunting Buggy Help! Carb swap.



## huntingbuggy (Feb 3, 2007)

I have no experience with Nissan trucks. I have been asked to build a hunting buggy out of a 1986.5 Nissan 4x4 truck. The truck has a flood history and the wiring has been thrashed. I want to get rid of the ECU and Throttle Body. The electonic ignition also seems to be routed thru the ECU. I would like to have a frame and running gear with little electronics. My questions relate to the Z24 carb swap. Do I buy an intake manifold from a carbed Z24 and then get a Weber??? How do I get the distributor to work?? Do I bypass the ECU and wire 12 volts directly to the 2 coils?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

the 720 nisaan has a cerb.
so you can use a manifold from it (it uses the z24 engine as well)
the dizzy uses a light emitting diode for the crank sensor and timing .that sends a signal to the ecu ,so i doubt you could run 12 volts thru the dizzy.

try a msd system for your spark


----------



## huntingbuggy (Feb 3, 2007)

*Carb swap help*

Thanks for the input. Does anyone else have any ideas. Will the TBI distributor still work if I fire it with the MSD box or will I need to get the distributor for the carbed Z24??


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

I think you'd have to swap distributors too.


----------

